# AWE Tuning: Sales and Manufacturing Positions Available for Performance Enthusiasts



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

*PERFORMANCE SPECIALIST - DEALER FOCUS*
We’re looking for a sales and relationship rock star, ready to introduce the “AWE Tuning way” to new territories, while providing outstanding service to existing dealers. Do you work hard for your connections and chase goals? Believe coffee's for closers? Strategize religiously and exemplify professionalism? Well then we like you already, but before we give you a start date, let’s chat. 

*PERFORMANCE SPECIALIST - FORUMS + RETAIL*
Is the digital domain more your campaign? We’re looking for a first-class forum master to surf the boards and spread the AWE Tuning gospel, including unearthing opportunities, providing customer support and general community membership. Love your European auto as much as your keyboard? This one might be for you. 

*MIG/TIG WELDER*
AWE Tuning is all about in-house quality. It takes many skilled hands to produce the AWE Tuning catalog. From exhausts to intercoolers, we need a fabrication champion to meld our metal together cleanly and accurately. Do you have an Instagram account dedicated to pictures of your beautiful beads? Are you confident in your MIG and TIG welding skills, and are you ready to prove it? Grab your gloves and show us what you can do.

*MANUFACTURING ASSISTANT*
Do you see yourself amongst our assembly line? Do you look at steel and imagine all the ways you can manipulate it? Cutting, grinding, bending: can you make the pieces that make a system? Be you a metal Michelangelo or Picasso pipe bender, we’re looking for a few great craftspeople.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE Tuning is looking for a sales killer that not only knows his exhaust from his intake, but also brings the powers of performance persuasion, professionally. If this is you, and you're looking to join the authority in Performance Engineering for European Autos, click below, and let's go. 

http://www.awe-tuning.com/employment/performance-specialist


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

We’ve moved into our brand new state-of-the-art facility in Horsham, PA, and we’re looking to fill it with talented professionals. All positions above are available: marketing, sales, and fabrication. You can see all jobs in detail and submit your resume here. (We love good cover letters!) 

If you have any questions about a career at AWE Tuning, please let me know.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

*New Position Available:*

*MERCHANDISING ASSOCIATE*
You obsess over the small details. You yearn to grow a catalog of products and oversee it as if it were your firstborn. You are at home in an Excel spreadsheet. If the above statements apply to you, we want you. We need a master of data, an eCommerce ninja, a focused professional dedicated to growth. Grow with us.


----------

